# Downloadrate in Steam bricht ein



## Shortner (23. November 2016)

Hey Leute,

ich habe das Problem, dass wenn ich in Steam Spiele runterlade die Downloadrate einbricht. Ich habe momentan eine 120k Leitung bei Unitymedia. Normal müsste ich ja durchgehend mit ca. 11mb/s laden oder? Die Downloadrate schwankt aber sehr stark und bricht teilweise komplett zusammen, so dass gar nichts geladen wird.  Wenn ich aber bei einem Kumpel mit meinem Rechner was geladen habe, hatte ich diese Probeleme nicht. Ich hatte dieses Problem bei meinem vorherigen Anbieter ebenfalls. Also wenns nicht an meinem Anbieter und Steam liegt, da mein Kumpel ebenfalls bei Unitymedia Kunde ist, was bleibt dann noch übrig? Vielleicht ein Hardwaredefekt im Rechner oder das LAN-Kabel vom Router zu meinem PC ist beschädigt?  Im Anhang befindet sich ein Screenshot von der Steam-Downloadverwaltung, wo man das Problem gut erkennen kann.

Mfg


----------



## nur (23. November 2016)

Zunächst,ist der "einbruch" auch bei anderen Downloads außer steam ebenso?
deine Rate ist nicht so ungewöhnlich.. ich habe sie bei steam auch ab u an,solche Schwankungen.sonst lade ich mit 12mb/s z.b.bei gog ohne "Einbruch" bei ner 100k Leitung runter
..auch ein Kabelnetz hat nur begrenzte Bandbreite.probier einfach mal in der Woche spät abends o zeitig früh was bei steam zu laden!


----------



## DKK007 (23. November 2016)

Die Schwankungen in dem Diagramm sind eigentlich normal.


----------



## Shortner (24. November 2016)

Jetzt wo du es erwähnst, im Battle.net-Launcher ist die Downloadrate eigentlich ziemlich stabil.  Also sind die Steam Downloadserver einfach kacke?


----------



## Timerle (24. November 2016)

Shortner schrieb:


> Jetzt wo du es erwähnst, im Battle.net-Launcher ist die Downloadrate eigentlich ziemlich stabil.  Also sind die Steam Downloadserver einfach kacke?



scheint so..... sollte aber nicht regelmäßig sein.. ich lade immer mit voller Geschwindigkeit runter... VDSL50


----------



## Schallrich (24. November 2016)

Ab und zu hat Steam tatsächlich solche Anwandlungen.
Ansonsten läd es bei mir (50K) eigentlich recht stabil.
Schwankungen hab ich aber auch schon beobachten können.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (24. November 2016)

Momentan ist Sale bei Steam da läuft es dort generell nicht mehr so rund wegen dem Ansturm  Das sollte sich nach dem Sale wieder alles normalisieren.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (24. November 2016)

Die Steam Server sind durchaus besser als die meisten .


----------



## Shortner (24. November 2016)

Timerle schrieb:


> scheint so..... sollte aber nicht regelmäßig sein.. ich lade immer mit voller Geschwindigkeit runter... VDSL50


Hmm.. Leider habe ich immer diese Schwankungen :/ Egal ob Sale oder nicht. Vlt stimmt dann doch was nicht?


----------



## blautemple (25. November 2016)

Was sagt denn die Auslastung direkt am Router?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## zerogott (26. November 2016)

Shortner schrieb:


> Hmm.. Leider habe ich immer diese Schwankungen :/ Egal ob Sale oder nicht. Vlt stimmt dann doch was nicht?



Steam download region probeweise mal auf luxembourg stellen,das hat zumindest bei mir geholfen


----------

